# Barking Outside



## nlmorrissey (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all. My husband and i have a (almost) 9 month old in tact male V. He is our only dog. He is crate trained. Socialized. House trained. Etc. we recently (last week) moved into a new place. This place has a huge backyard (our old place did not). We thought Raleigh would LOVE the backyard. But we are having an issue. He does not want to be outside unless one of us is out there. He doesn't even care if we are paying attention to him out there - just that he is not alone. We don't leave him out there long at all. We take him out to use the bathroom and leave him for a bit to play. Now he hates to go outside because I think he sees it as we are tricking him into going out and being alone. The barking at the back door is driving us bonkers. Is this something he will grow out of? Is it separation anxiety? Being in a new place? Will he outgrow it? Please, answers and advice. Thank you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, nlmorrissey, and welcome to the forums!! 

Raleigh (cute name!) is probably just feeling a little insecure because it is a new place. Try to be patient with him, as he is still quite young. Just go outside with him for a while, because he obviously finds your presence comforting. I think he will naturally become accustomed to his new home with time.

Remember, all dogs are pack animals and feel the most secure as part of a pack. For the Viszla, this is doubly true. He just wants to be near you. You are everything to him.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine have had house priveledges all their lives, so to them, being locked out in the backyard is denying them the opportunity to be with the pack. But, they do get used to it. Astro will still whine at he back door for a little bit if I go inside without him, but not for long now. 

So my advice is to keep persevering. Maybe start with short times in the back yard with you then build up from their to end up with longer times in the back yard without you. Mine normally are OK once they know they can come and go without issue. Perhaps try a doggie door as well. That may encourage a little more backyard solo usage.....


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think mswhipple is right, he is just insecure. I wouldn't shut the door on him. Can you leave a back door to the yard open for him? Mine goes in and out all summer as he likes, but we do leave a door to the garden open if the weather is ok. In the summer he will spend most of his day in the garden.

He is also 9 months and entire - but I can tell you if I shut him out in the garden he would be very worried and he hasn't had a change of property. So I would say that at the moment he is worried to be in your new yard on his own.


----------

